# video opportunity



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

CROSS POSTED FROM pitbull-chat.com

#1 Today, 07:11 AM 
ohmidog! 
ohmidog! Blog RSS Feed

Join Date: Jan 2009
Posts: 1,013

Steve Martin and his dog need your help

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Steve Martin wrote a song for his dog Wally.You can download it for free here.Now he wants a music video made of it. But being a busy, much-in-demand superstar,*he doesn't have time to do one himself."That's where you come in," he says. Steve Martin is inviting the public to*create a music video for his song, [...] 
More from ohmidog!...at www.ohmidog.com/2009/10/18/steve-martin=and-his-dog-need-your-help/

his album is good too if you like bluegrass he was nominated for 6emmys this year. pretty good for his first album.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

looks like a way to cut out productioin cost lol


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

the link doesn't work


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

sorry if the link doesn't work, I cross posted it from another site, you could always looks it up under ohmidog.com and go from there. or even Steve Martin' album bluegrass album... sorry sometimes I am not too swift on these things...


----------

